# Buying WD My Passport Ultra online



## vivek.virgo (Aug 29, 2015)

#1: Cross-checking the WD external HDD My Passport Ultra on My Passport Ultra - Premium Portable Storage against those on amazon/flipkart I find that the part numbers do not match. 

WD Passport Ultra 2.5 inch 2 TB External Hard Drive - WD : Flipkart.com
mentions Part Number as WDBMWV0020BBL which is not in the list on wd site. Same for amazon.

Does this matter at all? How can i be sure what drive is being sold?


#2: In case of hardware failure do i have to send it to WD at my own cost? Does flipkart/amazon help?


----------



## $hadow (Aug 29, 2015)

That model number is for the new range of drives launched recently. 
Secondly RMA is free of cost all you have to do is shoot a request for RMA.


----------



## vivek.virgo (Aug 29, 2015)

$hadow said:


> That model number is for the new range of drives launched recently.
> Secondly RMA is free of cost all you have to do is shoot a request for RMA.



So those selling online are older versions than on wd site?


----------



## $hadow (Aug 29, 2015)

vivek.virgo said:


> So those selling online are older versions than on wd site?



Amazon has the new ones if I am not wrong.


----------



## DK_WD (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi  [MENTION=2644]vivek.virgo[/MENTION], 



> #2: In case of hardware failure do i have to send it to WD at my own cost? Does flipkart/amazon help?



For RMA service, you may refer the link below. This link will help you to understand the RMA process in WD:
Support Answers

For more information about warranty support, you may visit to: Support Answers   

For your information, you can use our RMA service via website, call and email us for your request. Our support team will happy to help you. 

The following link has details of India support team:

Support Answers   

Hope it helps.


----------

